# Bored at work ... What is your favorite lens?



## wgp1987 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey peoples. Regardless of brand or format what is your favorite lens (that you own) ???

I only own 2 lenses. My 24-105 f4L and my 50mm f1.8. When i had my 30d the 50mm f1.8 was awsome because it was a makeshift macro lens. Now that i shoot full fram it is wider than i would like and i use it much less. I would say i like the versatility of my 24-105 and right now it is my favorite lens. Sorry if you think this post is lame. Im bored and i have no real photography questions :greenpbl:.


----------



## rufus5150 (Jan 15, 2010)

It's a tie. 24-70 F2.8 L and the 50mm 1.4. Both get equal playtime. My 70-200 and 10-20 only come out to play on rare occasions.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 15, 2010)

I have to say that it's a tie between the 50mm 1.4 and the 85mm 1.8...
And a close second would be the 100mm 2.8 macro.

Actually, maybe the macro is in first...


----------



## Derrel (Jan 15, 2010)

Man, that's a tough question. My favorite is usually the one I have on the camera at the moment! But, if you were to pin me down and twist my leg and make me say "Uncle!", I'd probably say 70-200 f/2.8 stabilized and a prime 85mm lens of f/1.8 or faster aperture.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 15, 2010)

Definitely my 100 mm macro. I've only had it for two weeks and it's already my favorite!


----------



## Battou (Jan 15, 2010)

Bushnell 200mm f/3.5 on the M-42 mount.

Picture of the lens.





Bigger here

Sample taken with the lens

Shot with Bushnell 200mm on Chinon CS, ASA 400 (uncropped full frame)





Bigger Here

Sharpest lens I have found and it only cost me six dollars (USD)


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 15, 2010)

Minolta Maxxum AF 28-135mm f/4.0-4.5


----------



## wgp1987 (Jan 15, 2010)

My favorite lenses to play with at work are the tamron 200-500 and the tamron 17-50 f2.8


----------



## cfusionpm (Jan 15, 2010)

Right now, probably the Canon EF-S 17-55 f/2.8 IS.  It is a fantastic workhorse and has served me very well every time I use it.


----------



## jdag (Jan 15, 2010)

Nikon 80-200 2.8 AF-D


----------



## Plato (Jan 15, 2010)

Battou said:


> Bushnell 200mm f/3.5 on the M-42 mount.
> 
> Picture of the lens.
> 
> ...



Wow.  An official "Honeywell Pentax" body.  I'm impressed.

However, I can't determine if it's the screw mount like mine.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 15, 2010)

"an official Honeywell Pentax."

Did you notice it even has the HEILAND importer/distributor lettering as well?


----------



## HikinMike (Jan 15, 2010)

I would have to say my 70-200 f/4L is my 'favorite' only because it's my walk around lens.


----------



## davebmck (Jan 15, 2010)

Canon 500mm F4.0L IS is on my camera 90% of the time.


----------



## Battou (Jan 16, 2010)

Plato said:


> Battou said:
> 
> 
> > Bushnell 200mm f/3.5 on the M-42 mount.
> ...





Derrel said:


> "an official Honeywell Pentax."
> 
> Did you notice it even has the HEILAND importer/distributor lettering as well?



Yes it does on both counts 

The only flaws on that particular camera are some minor scratching on the base around the tripod reciever where is has been mounted to a tripod quiet a few times. Other than that it's not even brassing.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 16, 2010)

Mine will be my 300mmF2.8L


----------



## Dao (Jan 16, 2010)

The one I used most of the time is Tamron 17-50mm F/2.8 (as walk around lens).  However, the one I really like is my EF 85mm F/1.8.


----------



## jamoore (Jan 19, 2010)

Nikon 80-200 f/2.8 ED AF-D, fo' sho'.


----------



## CraniumDesigns (Jan 19, 2010)

i love my canon 17-40L. looks awesome on full frame


----------



## Montana (Jan 19, 2010)

My favorite lens is also my least used.....especially in the winter months.....the 600L f/4 IS.


----------



## grafxman (Jan 20, 2010)

Sigma 150-500mm OS with a Sigma 2X in my pocket just in case more power is needed.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 20, 2010)

Most used is probably the Nikkor 24-70mm f/2.8.  Most fun (especially when the bugs come out) is the Nikkor 105mm f/2.8.


----------



## Jay DeFehr (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm not sure I can choose between my Wollensak 14-1/2" Verito, and my Minolta 58mm f 1.2. They're more alike than one might guess, and I love them both.


----------

